# benelli sbe II full choke not accurate



## fabalis (Oct 11, 2009)

I have tested me Benelli SBE II shooting at a target 25 yards away and the result confirmed me suspision. With full choke it shot constantly 7 -8 inches too high and to the left. With IM Full same thing. With Modified right on target and so with IC. Has anybody else experienced the same??
I have to buy a new full choke. Question is which?
I take it it is the choke that is not made precisely enough as the Modified is right on target, but if I buy an new Benelli choke how can I be sure that this probelm is not restricted to a few chokes?
Any recommendations of after market chokes would be fine - prefer a choke that does not extend from the barrel, thanks


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Fab,theirs a chance that you just notice the off shooting with the tighter chokes.Before you buy do you know someone that uses the same choke tubes you could try?You can move the pattern in a tube by honeing.Take two blocks of wood bore out slightly smaller than the tube at the parting line.Mark the way you want the pattern to move on the tube,use medium wet or dry paper on a dowel snug fit.Turn with a drill favoring the way you want to move the pattern,sand try,sand try you can move it a little no problem.Briley also sells tubes to correct off shooting.Frank C.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

fab,

What loads are you testing? Steel or Lead? Fowl or Upland?

Fact is you'll get better patterns with aftermarket choke companies such as briley and carlson,I'm sure there are others but this is what we use in our benellis,berettas and brownings,plus they warrenty their work and chokes.

It could be your full choke is cross threaded,double check it on the board,but look close at these aftermarket choke companies,they specialize in gunsmithing and custom chokes.

Tim


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

fabalis,

I have to wonder about your patterning procedure.

Did you...

shoot the gun like a rifle using a comfortable and secure gun rest?

sight down the surface of the rib with the bead(s) centered?

carefully squeeze off each shot like you were target shooting with a rifle?

Patterning for point of impact (POI) is more easily done if you shoot at 13 yards, using a plus (+) as a target. The shot pattern is much smaller and its center is easier to identify.

The result that you find at 13 yards can easily be extrapolated to find the POI at 26 and 39 yards. Just multiply the distance of the center of the pattern to the center of the plus sign by 2 or 3 to find the POI at 26 or 39 yards.

Know that the POI you identify when patterning represents where the gun shoots ONLY with your eye in exactly the same place relative to the rib that it was when you fired the patterning shots.

If your head and eye move on the stock during a swing to a target, the pattern's POI will also move in the same direction. 1/8" of head/eye movement will move the pattern about 4" at 40 yards.


----------



## fabalis (Oct 11, 2009)

The pattering is done like shooting a rifle only not with a gun rest. I shot 10 shots with each choke at a cross painted with a marker on a big piece of cardbord using differnt loads of steel shot and bismuth. The pattern varied from the size of a grapefruit to a melon It was evident that the F and IM shot too high and to the left. And the M and IC shot accuret meaning slightly too high but evenly distributed around the cross.

I used a vizz magnetic sight bought because the gun generelly shoots too high and by having a higher aiming point at the end of the rib the shot sits where I want it when I can only see the sight - nothing of the rib is visible.
And it works fine with modified, but shooting bismuth I used the F and I had some shots where I couldn't really figure out why the bird didn't fall ( I know what you're thinking now :lol: ) so therefore I started to look at the POI.

Thanks for your help and I'll let you know what I find out.
First I will try and find someone who has a similar choke I can borrow or try that adjusting.
You know, if I hadn't seen this myself I would have a hard time believing it, but thinking about it is so little it takes to put the POI away from where it should be.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Found a chart that may help people find choke tubes that interchange with different brand os shot guns.

American Arms 
Interchanges with Fausti/Traditions shotgun style threads.

Baikal/European American Arms 
Interchanges with Standard Tru Choke style threads.

Benelli 
Interchanges with Beretta style threads.

Benelli Sport Crio System 
Interchanges with Beretta Optima style threads.

Beretta 
Interchanges with Beretta style threads.

Beretta 
(Old style-no threads-uses muzzle cap) no known interchanges

Beretta Optima 
Interchanges with Optima threads (models 82E and DT10)

Beretta Optima Plus 
Interchanges with Optima Plus threads (models 391A Extrema)

Bernardelli 
No known interchanges

Browning Invector 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, Mavrick 88, Smith and Wesson, and Savage style threads.

Browning Invector Plus 
Interchanges with Browining Invector plus, Winchester Super X2, and Winchester Supreme style threads

Centry Arms (Arthmies and Centurion Models) 
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads.

Charles Daly 
Current production pumps and semi-autos interchange with Remington style threads

Charles Daly 
Current production over/under interchanges with Winchester style threads

Churchhill 12ga. 
Interchanges with Fabarm and some American Arms style threads

Fabarm 
Interchanges with Fabarm style threads

Franchi 
Current production interchanges with Benelli and Beretta style threads.

Franchi 
Old style interchanges with Fran Choke style threads

Ithaca 
Old style interchanges with Tru Choke style threads

Ithaca 
New Style interchanges with Winchester style threads

Ithaca 20ga 
Interchanges with Tru Choke style threads

Laurona Over and Under 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Luger 
No known interchanges

Marrochi Golden Snipe Field 
Interchanges with Browning Invector plus style threads

Maverick Model 88 
Interchanges with Mossberg 500, Winchester, and Browning Invector style threads

Miroku 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Mossberg 500 
Interchanges with Winchester, Weatherby, Browning Invector, and Maverick 88 style threads.

Mossberg 835 and 935 
Interchanges with Mossberg 835 style threads

Mossberg 9200 
Interchanges with Mossberg 500 style threads.

Remington 
Interchanges with Remington and Charles Daly

Ruger Older Models 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads (short chokes)

Ruger SC Newer Models 
Interchanges with Ruger SC style threads (long chokes)

Sako/Tikka 12ga. 
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads

Savage 
Interchanges with Winchester and Mossberg 500 style threads

Silma 
No Known Interchanges

SIG Arms 
No Known Interchanges

SKB Short Style 
Interchanges with Winchester ad Mossberg 500 style threads

SKB Competition 
Interchanges with SKB Competitor style threads

Smith and Wesson 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Browning Invector style threads.

Stevens and Savage Model 411 
Interchanges with Tru Choke or Baikal style threads

Stoeger 2000 Semi-Auto 
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads

Stoeger Condor Over and Under 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Stoeger Luger Over and Under 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Stoeger Uplander side by side 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Traditions by Fausti 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Traditions Semi-Auto ALS2100 
12ga. Interchanges with Beretta style threads

20ga. No known interchanges

Thompson Center 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Tri-Star 411 and TR11 
Interchanges with Rizzini style threads

Tri-Star Phantom Field and Model 380D 
Interchanges with Beretta style threads

Tri-Star Phantom HP 
No Known Interchanges

Tri-Star Silver Series 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Valmet 
No Known Interchanges

Verona LX Over and Under 
No Known Interchanges

Verona SX Semi-Auto 
No Known Interchanges

Weatherby 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Weatherby style threads

Winchester 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, and Browning Invector style threads

Winchester Super X2 and Supreme 
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads

 Al


----------



## fabalis (Oct 11, 2009)

I have now managed to get hold of two different chokes other than the factory one - a Trulock full and and an Undertaker xfull.
Both chokes put the loads right on target, so fortunately the problem with not shooting accurate lies in the full and IM factory chokes.


----------



## waterfouler1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ive had the exact same problem when i first bought my sbe 2 and this is how i fixed it there are cast and shin pasts for the gun that you put in the stock of the gun to make it shoot left right up and down the cast is left right and the shin is up down . In the manual it will tell u wich piece to put inthe stock to make it shoot alittle right. Now the reason it shoots a little high is because the gun is made for shooting waterfoul and when a bird is flying off u will have to lead alittle high any way so the gun is already leading the bird for you


----------

